# Alguém tem ou conhece programas de meteorologia



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 23:31)

Família!

Alguém aqui tem ou sabe onde ir buscar programas de metereologia?
Que faça os gráficos, etc? 

Obrigadão!   

Eu o que utilizo é o excel que dá um trabalhão.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 00:32)

Ora ai esta uma boa questão também gostaria de saber tenho andado as voltas nos últimos dias com isso já deixei de fazer gráficos Pq. perdi o Excel e não consigo recuperar tbm gostaria de saber programas bons para fazer os  lindos gráficos para voltar aos meus registos


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 10:06)

Boas,

O Alex, aqui é que pode ajudar, mas ele está ausente 
Eu semprer trabalhei com Excel e não me dou mal, claro que existe software, mas este ou vem com as estações meteorológicas ou senão tens de organizar os dados em excel e poderás tratá-los em SPSS. 
Mais não posso ajudar, mas vou indagar


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 10:43)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O Alex, aqui é que pode ajudar, mas ele está ausente
> Eu semprer trabalhei com Excel e não me dou mal, claro que existe software, mas este ou vem com as estações meteorológicas ou senão tens de organizar os dados em excel e poderás tratá-los em SPSS.
> Mais não posso ajudar, mas vou indagar




Ui ui , SPSS - _Statistical Package for the Social Sciences_, já aflorei essa coisa no complemento do curso, da minha cara-metade e aquilo é uma dor de cabeça!  , mas se tiver de ser olha que seja pel amor à meteo.


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 11:26)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O Alex, aqui é que pode ajudar, mas ele está ausente
> Eu semprer trabalhei com Excel e não me dou mal, claro que existe software, mas este ou vem com as estações meteorológicas ou senão tens de organizar os dados em excel e poderás tratá-los em SPSS.
> Mais não posso ajudar, mas vou indagar



Ora então....Cá estou eu de volta!!! depois de umas férias na cidade de Paris   ...

Eu para fazer gráficos uso o ORIGIN (http://www.originlab.com/) . O SPSS uso apenas para fazer regressões lineares multiplas, modelos ARIMa, e analise estatistica...nunca usei para gráficos...Mas recomendo o ORIGIN


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 11:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Ora então....Cá estou eu de volta!!! depois de umas férias na cidade de Paris   ...
> 
> Eu para fazer gráficos uso o ORIGIN (http://www.originlab.com/) . O SPSS uso apenas para fazer regressões lineares multiplas, modelos ARIMa, e analise estatistica...nunca usei para gráficos...Mas recomendo o ORIGIN



Bons olhos te leiam, espero que tenha corrido muito bem! 
Bem uma boa dica já está guardada nos favoritos


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 13:14)

dj_alex disse:


> Ora então....Cá estou eu de volta!!! depois de umas férias na cidade de Paris   ...
> 
> Eu para fazer gráficos uso o ORIGIN (http://www.originlab.com/) . O SPSS uso apenas para fazer regressões lineares multiplas, modelos ARIMa, e analise estatistica...nunca usei para gráficos...Mas recomendo o ORIGIN



Viva o luxo! Paris! E que tal foi a Lua de Mel? correu tudo bem?   

Obrigado pelo programa, vou explorar será muito complexo?


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 13:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Viva o luxo! Paris! E que tal foi a Lua de Mel? correu tudo bem?
> 
> Obrigado pelo programa, vou explorar será muito complexo?



Custa um bocadinho as primeiras vezes a usar o programa....Por isso mesmo que encontres algumas dificuldade no inicio, nao desistas...Porque depois quando se começa a gostar de usar, nao se quer outra coisa


----------



## Pedro Canelas (3 Nov 2006 às 15:18)

Boas,

Alguns dos amigos sabe se existe algum programa em que se colocam os dados meteorologicos do momento e o programa nos dá a previsão meteorologica?

Abraços


----------

